# THE LUMP????



## BlueWaterMafiaPro

Has anyone heard any lump reports yet?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

2 boat load of buddies left yesterday, haven't heard yet. i spect it's gonna be too rough. wahoo fishing has been better than YFT,but don't fear-I'm sure bluehoo will share some of his infinite wisdom on this thread...jeremy:usaflag


----------



## lobsterman

I talk back and forth with a Charter Captain over in Louisiana and he said the tuna at the lump have been almost non existant this year, but catching a bunch of Wahoo and Grouper.


----------



## Xiphius

The last two years have been slow, at least in 2008 a few two hunderd pound fish were caught in January... I think we killed that spot. The best YFT reports mave been coming out of Green Canyon about 80-90 miles out of S. Pass. TCAT and I have trailered over there for eight years from 99-07 and have done real well but the lack of good fish the last two years made us pass...Lobster is right the Wahoo fishing has been great!


----------



## BlueWaterMafiaPro

thanks for the info i was thinking its only going to be holding alot of woo again but i think your rite we killed that spot!


----------



## lobsterman

I don't think you killed it, I think tuna are veracious eating machines and are constantly on the lookout for food to eat. If the bait pods aren't there then the tuna won't be there long.


----------



## Xiphius

Ive never seen Bait pods on the lump justbonito, blackfin, and shiot loads of cut pogies. The YF are staying away


----------



## lobsterman

I coaches a young man whose Dadcommercial fishes there every winter, and he told me he has seen them so thick years back that you could walk on them. I personally have never been there so I couldn't tell you first hand, just what I have been told.


----------



## Capt. Read Nichols

o there are bait pods there promiss ya tuna are one of the fastest digesting gish out there so they have to stay near foor and i dont think they come there just for the pogies


----------



## BruceL

This one came from the rigs at the end of March. Lump was not producing. Most of the boats were wahoo fishing. We ran long.


----------



## STICK MAN 22

> *BruceL (5/6/2009)*This one came from the rigs at the end of March. Lump was not producing. Most of the boats were wahoo fishing. We ran long.


horseshoes or somewhere near?we had some pretty good trips at the 'shoes(tuna and wahoo)this past winter because the lump wasn't producing like you said.


----------



## BruceL

We fished the rigs around Thunder Horse


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

the only problem at the shoes and the dome was having to weed through 500 kings. however, they were a fresh and bloody supply of chunks!


----------

